# الة ازالة تكلسات الأسنان Dental Air Scaler



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

مبارك العيد والسنة الجديدة .



البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يناير 2007)

*اعادة التحميل*

الأخوة الأعزاء .
تحية طيبة .

اليكم الملف بصيغة اخرى لأجل فتحه .

البغدادي


----------



## wika (5 يناير 2007)

ألف ألف شكر


فعلا موضوع مهم


----------



## sususordo (29 يناير 2007)

*شكر من القلب ..*

يا أخي..
يا مشرفا الغالي ..
والله تعجز الكلمات .. عن الشكر لك و لشخصك الرائع..

الله يوفقك و أتمانا أن يزيدك الله من علمه و ينفع بك المسلمين..
و يزيدك من التقدم و النشاط .. رغم كل هذه الظروف .. الله يوفقك ...

فعلاً تستاهل الأول :12: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## nader12 (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## amod (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا مشرفنا الغالي 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mago0 (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي


----------



## nader12 (27 أبريل 2007)

تحياتي للجميع 
بس حابب اطلب طلب من اي شخص بحب يساعدني بموضوع سكيلر انا مشروعي التخرج عنو فازا بتقدرو اتساعدوني بعددت معلومات عن الموضوع و جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أبريل 2007)

الأخ نادر .

تحية طيبة .

ابدأ بالتقرير واي سؤال من ناحية التصميم والأداء والأنواع والتصنيع والأنتاج والمواصفات واي شئ 

يتعلق بال Air Scaler اطرحه في هذا الباب وستجد الجواب الوافي بعونه تعالى .

البغدادي


----------



## nader12 (28 أبريل 2007)

انا يا اخ شكري اول شيء مشكور لانك اجبت علي رسالتي 

انا عامل مشورع تخرجي عن air scaler فأي شيء يتعلق بالموضوع و اني اضيفو بالمشروع 
او في مواقع ممكن استفيد باخد معلومات عن هل موضوع بتقدر اتفيدني فيهم بكون مشكور الك كثيرا 

و الحكي للجميع يا اخوة و يعطيكم الف عافيه للجميع علي اي مجهود لو كان بسيطا 
شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أبريل 2007)

الأخ نادر .

تحية طيبة .

في النت المواضيع شحيحة جدأ حيث تكون محتكرة . اما الشركات المنتجة تعطي فقط المواصفات .

اما المراجع من حيث الكتب لا اعتقد موجودة .

اذا كان لديك ملف جاهز حول المشروع بأمكانك وضعه ليتسنى لي دراسته ومعرفة ماذا يمكن ادراجه 

في التقرير .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## nader12 (29 أبريل 2007)

تحياتي لك يا اخ شكري

انا ليش لدي اي ملف او اي شي عن الموضوع بس هيني ابحث عن المشروع و اجمع المعلومات فقت اريد ان اي شخص لديه معلومات عن مشروعي انا بكون مشكور له كثيرا 

و انا بتشكر لك بشكل خاص يا اخ شكري


----------



## المنار (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن زجاج (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> 
> مبارك العيد والسنة الجديدة .
> 
> ...



مشكوووووووووووور اخي البغدادي على ها المعلزمات ممكن اسالك انت ايش تخصصك ؟؟؟؟
واطلب منك طلب اذا ممكن ان تشرح لنا بالتفصيل عن صناعة الاسنان اكريلك وبورسلان


----------



## علاء العامري متعلم (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يوليو 2007)

الأخ عبد الرحمن الزجاج .

تحية طيبة .

شكرا لمرورك على الموضوع .

شرح اي موضوع بالتفصيل امر صعب ونحتاج الى مجلد نحن نضع الموضوع بشكل مختصر ومفهوم

والامر الغامضى يطرح للمناقشة والحوار .


البغدادي .


----------



## عبدالرحمن زجاج (24 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر لانك قمت بالرد علي 
اود معرفة خلطة السيراميك التي يطلى بها السن المصنوع من البورسلين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ .

هذا من تخصص فنيّ صناعة الأسنان والمخابر المتخصصة .

وحسب علمي ليس لدينا اي مشاركة او متخصص في هذا المجال ونرحب بالمهتمين وطرح مثل هذه الأمور .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح .



البغدادي .


----------



## زهرة القمر (26 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية معطرة بعطر الورد والياسمين لكل زملائي وزميلاتي المهندسين
والمهندسات طلبي منكم مساعدتي بكيفية رفع ملف للمنتدى فانا صارلي اكثر من اسبوعين احاول رفع ملف للمنتدى ولااعرف كيف
فاتمنى منكم المساعدة بهذا العمل 
ولكم مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على مجهودكم الرائع للمنتدى الاروع .
:63:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ زهرة القمر .

يمكنكِ قراءة المشاركة رقم 4 للمشرف معتز ستجدين كيفية رفع الملف في المشاركة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19906&highlight=%DF%ED%DD%ED%C9+%C7%E1%E3%E1%DD

مع اطيب المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## هيام محمد (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## tigersking007 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا خى الموضوع كتير جامد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

tigersking007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا خى الموضوع كتير جامد



شكرا اخي الفاضل على مرورك .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## ابو يافا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي البغدادي


----------



## الالكتروني (13 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير...


----------



## ELAMRA (3 أبريل 2008)

عندي مشاكل في اجهزة الاسنان kavo
فهل من حل اخوكم محمد


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

موضوع مفيد ورائع


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*سؤال...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخ شكري

لدي جهاز Scaler مستقل ,بالنسبة لتوصيل الماء ,كيف يمكنني توصليه مباشرة عن طريق الكرسي للاستغناء عن ضاغط الماء؟

هل هو توصيل مباشر ,ام في مكان معين (قبل شي ما او بعده)؟

وشكراا


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع كلش مفيد 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ندى احمد (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## blackhorse (3 مارس 2009)

دايما منورنا بمواضيعك وخصوصا الاسنان تسلم ايديك


----------



## abuameer1970 (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي شكري 
عندي سكيلار الذي يوضع مكان التوربين وهو تماما كما في الصورة المرفقة بالملف
وهي تعمل بشكيء جدا ولا استطيع العمل بها 
ما هو الحل برأيك حتى تعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أبريل 2009)

تحية طيبة .

في حالة وجود عطل يجب ان تراجع مركز الصيانة او البائع .

تحتاج الالة على عدة خاصة لفتحها والى قطع غيار , اغلب الظن وجود تأكل في مجموعة القرص المتذبذب 

او مجموعة الحلقات المطاطية O-Rings التي يقل تأثيرها بمرور الزمن بسبب تصلبها وتمنع الاهتزاز 

او التذبذب.

البغدادي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 يوليو 2009)

لك كل اشكر والتقدير أي المشرف / شكري البغدادي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 يوليو 2009)

لك كل اشكر والتقدير أخي المشرف / شكري البغدادي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أغسطس 2009)

جهد مبارك بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ شكري عبد الرحمن والأخت الفاضلة ام وائل العلوية .

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وردودكم .

تقبل الله صالح اعمالكم .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ شكري عبد الرحمن والأخت الفاضلة ام وائل العلوية .

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وردودكم .

تقبل الله صالح اعمالكم .

البغدادي .


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مشرفنا الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوي على هذا الموضوع الجيد ونتمنى المزيد 
وشكرا


----------



## بشار ابو ايوب (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ولك عيني بغدادي والله انت مفخرة على المعلومات الي عندك اني ابو ايوب من الموصل مقيم بليبيا واعمل فني صيانة كراسي اسنان واحب اتعرف عليك اكثر ياريت لو تنطيني البريد الاكتروني الخاص بيك للمواصلة


----------



## بشار ابو ايوب (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ورة مادزيت المشاركة مالتي قريت انو ممنوع طلب البريد الاكتروني فآسف على الطلب واعتذر


----------



## هازي (24 فبراير 2012)

10x


----------



## knight2007 (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم البغدادى المحترم عندى سوال حول الاسكيلر انه الا يعمل ما الخطوات المتخذة لاصلاحه ما هى الادوات الخاصة التى تستعمل لفتحه و فى اى مكتب تباع المواد الاحتياطية الخاصة بل الاسكيلر مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 فبراير 2012)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم البغدادى المحترم عندى سوال حول الاسكيلر انه الا يعمل ما الخطوات المتخذة لاصلاحه ما هى الادوات الخاصة التى تستعمل لفتحه و فى اى مكتب تباع المواد الاحتياطية الخاصة بل الاسكيلر مع جزيل الشكر



اخي العزيز .
تحياتي لك .
هناك انواع كثيرة من الة ازالة التكلسات من الاسنان التي تعمل بواسطة الهواء المضغوط Air Scaler

منها Kavo, NSK,W&H MICRON فاي نوع تقصد وفي اي بلد انت لكي اسهل عليك الامر .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## knight2007 (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم البغدادي بخصوص سؤالي عن الاسكيلر اني مهندس من الاردن اعمل في مركز تخصصي الاسنان اواجه مشاكل في الترباينات و منها الاسكيلر مثل *Kavo, NSK ماهي الادوات التي تفتح الاسكيلر و اين تباع المواد الاحتياطية الخاصة اللاسكيلر و التربا يناتي يرجى ارشادي الى اقرب مكتب في الاردن مع ذكر العنوان مع جزيل الشكر و الاحترام*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مارس 2012)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم البغدادي بخصوص سؤالي عن الاسكيلر اني مهندس من الاردن اعمل في مركز تخصصي الاسنان اواجه مشاكل في الترباينات و منها الاسكيلر مثل *kavo, nsk ماهي الادوات التي تفتح الاسكيلر و اين تباع المواد الاحتياطية الخاصة اللاسكيلر و التربا يناتي يرجى ارشادي الى اقرب مكتب في الاردن مع ذكر العنوان مع جزيل الشكر و الاحترام*



تحياتي لك.

اعتذر عن الجواب !
انا من العراق بألأمكان الاخوة من الاردن ان يجيبوا عليه

البخدادي


----------



## dimond ston (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## العراقي الودود (31 يوليو 2013)

انا الان خارج العراق هل استطيع ان اشتري هذا الجهاز ؟ ومن اين ؟ وهل استطيع استخدامه على اسناني ؟ علما اني لست طبيب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2013)

العراقي الودود قال:


> انا الان خارج العراق هل استطيع ان اشتري هذا الجهاز ؟ ومن اين ؟ وهل استطيع استخدامه على اسناني ؟ علما اني لست طبيب



لا يجوز طبعا .
راجع اي طبيب اسنان لتشخيص حالتك .
تمنياتي لك التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## رامي جبل (2 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dimond ston (27 مايو 2014)

عاشت ايد استاذ شكري موضوع مهم وطرح مفيد..


----------

